# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  >  Ψηφιακο Πολύμετρο Gossen Metrahit 15S

## giavra

Πωλείται σε κατασταση καινούριου γερμανικο πολύμετρο αξιόπιστο Gossen Metrahit 15S
τιμή 100€

P1050633.JPGP1050634.JPGP1050635.JPGP1050639.JPGP1050652.JPG

----------

